# Any cubers in Virginia Beach



## JMark09 (Jul 24, 2021)

More specifically at Ocean Lakes High school. I would like to restart the cubing club there, but I think I'm alone


----------



## JMark09 (Aug 8, 2021)

Any cubers in Virginia Beach?


----------



## AshB (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi, I am in Virginia Beach, but I am in 8th grade and home schooled.


----------



## JMark09 (Aug 21, 2021)

Cool, idk how my parents feel about me meeting random people from the internet, but nice to know.


----------

